# screw you microsoft



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

So recently I bought one of the new xbox 360 slims, and for buying it I got one month of free live service, but as promotions they were selling 3 months of live service for 9.99 and 1 month of service for 1 dollar, I got both(carelessly giving them my credit card info), so now I have almost half a year of live service for under 11 bucks, seems great right? WRONG!! Not only is calling them and being put on hold for a long time the only way to cancel the auto renewal charges, but even after verifying that it was me on the phone(and not someone trying to steal my identity) they won't remove my credit card information from the system, saying that the terms of service I agreed to allows them to retain that information as they deem reasonable, in case of future transactions, that's total BS, it is my credit card and it is my legal right to have them remove my information from their records, I am gonna try calling again, and threaten legal action, and actually try to sue if that fails, as I think their terms of service is totally unlawful.(which should be written in plain English so the average person can understand it, as reading and understanding something is two completely different things)


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Id just call your CC and tell them you lost the card  they can no longer charge you then.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

No, see I read online of stories that even when people cancel the card and get a new one, that Microsoft still knows the first 12 digits of your card(instead of the normal last 4 digits) and continues to charge your bank, some people had to resort to closing their bank account and making a new one.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

That sounds fishy to me, but who knows? Call your State Attorney General's Office and find out what's really what. They can put a stop to that sort of thing fer shure.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

AOL used to do that crap and people fled them in droves. It sucks that there isn't any competitive service. I use "ShopSafe" credit card numbers BofA generates for me for anything I get online outside of amazon or paypal.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

TOS thanks, that sounds like a great idea, and emc7, could you explaing a little more please of what you are using?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

My Bank of America credit card has a service that provides extra credit card numbers from their site. You choose the expiration date and the credit limit and they generate you a new number. I do it online, but it works by phone too. Call your CC comp and see if they have a similar program. You use it like a regular card, but if you have buying a $99 thing, you can have a $100 limit and stuff over that gets rejected. The purchase shows up on the main number. And you can go cancel it without affecting the rest of the account.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Albino_101 said:


> No, see I read online of stories that even when people cancel the card and get a new one, that Microsoft still knows the first 12 digits of your card(instead of the normal last 4 digits) and continues to charge your bank, some people had to resort to closing their bank account and making a new one.


That doesnt seem right. When you report card lost they cancel it no charges can go through and a whole new number is issued. A company cannot charge a card without knowing the whole number and new code on it. Lost cards are immediately canceled and new ones are completely different


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

Yeah I learned this hard way too when I first put my debit card on my console only to realize it cannot be removed and they will not remove it. Let me know how sueing goes for you. (no sarcasm intended.)


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Guys, never use your DEBIT card online if at all possible.
Credit cards have safety functions built in that keep you from getting hosed if you get ripped off, but if the creeps ever get ahold of your debit account, you are fully liable for whatever they do to you.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Its not as bad as it used to be. Debit cards do have a limit liability now. But it can take a long time to get your money back while bounced check fees are hitting you from the bank and every place you pay from that account. I agree with TOS, be careful with them.


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

yeah well lucky me I didn't ever sign onto that buying gold accounts online, I just buy cards. Even so still is a slimey thing to do on Microsofts part.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Well thanks for the help guys, but after a second phone call today, I spoke with a customer support rep who said I have to wait at least one month after it was added to the system to be able to remove it, she said this policy is place to prevent billing fraud, so In a month, we will see what happens...


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

This is why apple is better.


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

funlad3 said:


> This is why apple is better.


errr... not quite but nice try...


----------

